# Lederrezept gesucht



## Ruepel47 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wie der Titel schon sagt, ich suchen das Rezept "Gamaschen des Drachenschlags"
Ich habe das Addon AckisRecipeList, dort wird es mir bei verschiedenen Lehrern angezeigt, aber erlernen/erwerben kann ich es bei keinem. Ja, ich weiss, man brauchte zuerst eine Berufespezialisierung... dann wieder nicht... Also... wem ergeht es so wie mir? 
Ein Ticket verlief im Sande. Ich soll im Forum fragen... ober im Chat... oder den Mann im Mond...
Wer kann helfen?
Oh, warum ich es unbedingt haben will? Reine Sammelleidenschaft, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ich freue mich auf Hilfe   
Rüpel


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Januar 2014)

Also soweit mir noch bekannt ist, wird schon seit Patch 4.0 keine Spezialisierung mehr für solche Rezepte benötigt.
Die Frage ist, ob es dieses Rezept überhaupt noch gibt. Aber wenn, dann würde ich es mal im Ödland probieren. Dort hatte man das damals laut meiner Recherche bekommen.


----------



## Ruepel47 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo 
danke das du geantwortet hast. Leider kann ich in Ödland keinen NPC finden...   Nicht zu vergessen das Todesschwinge hier gewütet hat... 
Ich spiele übrings auf Alli Seite... nur für den Fall das es ein Hordelehrer war


----------



## Grushdak (23. Januar 2014)

FÃ¼r die Hordler gab es das Muster im Ãdland beim Lehrer Thorkaf Drachenaug - Koords 63,59.
FÃ¼r Allianzler gab es das Muster bei dem Drachenlederer in Azshara - Koords 37,65.
Skill musste auf 260 sein.

Wie das jetzt mit dem Skill aussieht und ob es das bei den Lehrern noch zu bekommen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

greetz


----------



## Ruepel47 (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen 
ich habe endlich eine hilfreiche Antwort eines GM`s erhalten 

"bla bla... Denn es handelt sich bei den Gamaschen des Drachenschlags um Schwere Rüstung und (ganz wichtig) es wird sofort beim Aufheben gebunden. Da Du jetzt ein Schurke bist und nur Leder tragen kannst, wird Dir dieses Rezept gar nicht erst beigebracht, weil Du es ja sowie so nicht nutzen kannst."
So siehts aus, nicht gerade das was ich mir erhofft habe     aber ok. Damit kann ich leben.
Der Beitrag kann geschlossen werden. Danke für eure Mithilfe 
Rüpel


----------

